# Srollbalken durchsichtig oder nach links?



## mys (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo erstmal  

Ich wollt mal fragen, ob man den Scrollbalken irgendwie unsichtbar machen kann (also dass man nur die Dreiecke unten und oben sieht), wenn man ein Hintergrundbild benutzt!?

Wenn nicht, wie bekomme ich den Scrollbalken dann nach links


----------



## aTa (2. Februar 2004)

Hi,
ja das kannst du ganz einfach mit CSS machen

hier ein link 

das ganze machst du dann am besten in eine Datei die du beispiel.css nennst.


das ist dann der Link der in den Head der HTML Datei kommt
<link rel=stylesheet type="text/css" href="beispiel.css">

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen wenn noch was unklar ist einfach fragen 

ata


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mys _
> *Wenn nicht, wie bekomme ich den Scrollbalken dann nach links*



Da habe ich hier  etwas gefunden. Mit dem Transparenzbild fällt mir nur ein, wenn Du eine monochromen Hintergrund hast, dass Du per Scrollbalkenfarbe, die Farben so anpasst, dass eben nur der Pfeil zu sehen ist.

mfG ALF


----------



## aTa (2. Februar 2004)

Also ich würde dir die CSS Variante empfehlen weil die Scrollbar links anordnen ist total blöd und unpraktisch


----------



## mys (2. Februar 2004)

ja....    is mir auch grad aufgefallen, dass der Links doch genauso unpassend aussehen würde *lol*


dass mit css wie oben beschrieben kenn ich schon, und das war eigentlich net das was ich wollte... die farben sin net des ding, der hintergrund hat so en muster.... deswegen würden die farben auch auffallen...


----------



## da_Dj (2. Februar 2004)

Außerdem recht Navigationsdfeindlich ... Scrollbars links ... bäh =) Würd ich von abraten weil es doch einiges an Verwirrung bringen könnte.


----------



## aTa (2. Februar 2004)

Achso hm dann vielleicht mit JavaScript aber genau weiss ich dazu au nix.
Google halt einfach mal


----------

